# HRC - Starting to Implode? *** Has been Moved ***



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just so no one has to ask what happened to the thread, I moved it for review by the moderators and administrator of this site.

Please do not use this resource to air dirty laundry.

If Chris feels I should not of removed the thread it will be returned.

Lainee
RTF Moderator


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Thank you for removing this.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Who made you moderator


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Who made you moderator


I thought it came as the nonreturnable prize in a box of Cracker Jacks.

Poor Lainee.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Lainee, you did the right thing.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought when you said it was moved you made it a sticky.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Scott Parker said:


> I thought when you said it was moved you made it a sticky.



lol, it did have some of my best bucket material to date...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you for removing it. 

Some poor decisions were made in what some chose to post publicly. 

If you got a PM from me, please read it and respond.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you Lainee - some things are best left unsaid in public. This was too graphic.


----------



## Horndog (May 12, 2010)

What a joke,...................


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Horndog said:


> What a joke,...................



Hey Rick,

Even though you only have one post, you can still PM an admin account.

Please PM me to elaborate. I'm curious.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> lol, it did have some of my best bucket material to date...


It saddens me that all of it is now lost to us. I think that is why it was moved, so the Mods can keep the lulz to themselves in the mod room. Probably accessible to those in the secret forums as well


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> It saddens me that all of it is now lost to us. I think that is why it was moved, so the Mods can keep the lulz to themselves in the mod room. Probably accessible to those in the secret forums as well


Best way b/c some info may not be accurate or in the best interest of the people they were referring to esp on a forum venue. Thanks for removing the thread.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Horndog said:


> What a joke,...................


After being a member for 2+ years, THIS is your first post? I'd say that you're the joke. Lack of substance regards, Paul


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

_HRC - Starting to Implode? *** Has been Moved ***

_I think you meant to write "removed".

No argument here. Not my site. Not my rules. Do as you think you need to.

'Nough written....


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

paul young said:


> After being a member for 2+ years, THIS is your first post? I'd say that you're the joke. Lack of substance regards, Paul


Like you say, lack of substance, I can't tell if he is saying the topic was a joke, or the moderators removing the topic is a joke. 

John


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

PhilBernardi said:


> _HRC - Starting to Implode? *** Has been Moved ***
> 
> _I think you meant to write "removed".
> 
> ...



The thread was not "removed". It was "moved" to a closed forum where only ADMIN and Moderators can view the posts.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> Like you say, lack of substance, I can't tell if he is saying the topic was a joke, or the moderators removing the topic is a joke.
> 
> John


He was complimenting Happy on his bucket jokes


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Just because an RTF member goes for two years does not mean They lack substance concerning any topic! Many are hesitant to post for fear of someone criticising them.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Tom. P. said:


> Just because an RTF member goes for two years does not mean They lack substance concerning any topic! Many are hesitant to post for fear of someone criticising them.


But two criptic words lacks substance. A few more words to elaborate would clear things up. I have no idea what he's refering to. I don't run HRC, have never seen an HRC test and probably never will, so I don't have a dog in this fight. Actually the whole thread was rather criptic, at least as far as I read before it was moved.

John


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> But two criptic words lacks substance. A few more words to elaborate would clear things up. I have no idea what he's refering to. I don't run HRC, have never seen an HRC test and probably never will, so I don't have a dog in this fight. Actually the whole thread was rather criptic, at least as far as I read before it was moved.
> 
> John


no shi##.....;-)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

That wasn't quite as cryptic...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Tom. P. said:


> Just because an RTF member goes for two years does not mean They lack substance concerning any topic! Many are hesitant to post for fear of someone criticising them.


That's always the problem I have...fear of criticism...lol... 

I went and did some stalking because my curiousity killed me. I think it ends up like most clubs' problems. I summed it up about my local club and almost 90% of all the problems can be finger pointed to one singluar issue. This is an issue with a few volunteers and judges. 

BAD ADULT BEHAVIOR

What's worse is that people look the other way when it occurs because they don't want to the spot light of criticism which comes with pointing out the bad behavior of a few. The few are always the loudest.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> 90% of all the problems can be finger pointed to one singluar issue. This is an issue with a few volunteers and judges.
> 
> BAD ADULT BEHAVIOR
> 
> What's worse is that people look the other way when it occurs because they don't want to the spot light of criticism which comes with pointing out the bad behavior of a few. The few are always the loudest.


i will no longer look the other way in fear........BEHAVE YOUR DANG SELF, PAUL!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

roseberry said:


> i will no longer look the other way in fear........BEHAVE YOUR DANG SELF, PAUL!


It's one thing when you do something really stupid and go out of your way to apologize. When you do something really stupid and pretend lilke it never happened, you deserve to be slapped around until you make it right. Sort of like a cat playing with a wounded mouse is how I see it.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Vicky Trainor said:


> The thread was not "removed". It was "moved" to a closed forum where only ADMIN and Moderators can view the posts.


Oooohhhhhhh, didn't know such a forum existed. Shows how much I don't pay attention to those types of matters.

On second thought, what you wrote about seems a little creepy. LOL


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Agent P look into the light...:grab:


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

PhilBernardi said:


> Oooohhhhhhh, didn't know such a forum existed. Shows how much I don't pay attention to those types of matters.
> 
> On second thought, what you wrote about seems a little creepy. LOL


You better be careful they know where you live so if Bubba shows up at your door you better run:snipersmile:


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

FWIW and IMHO - 

If y'all want to know what's going on - and y'all want change then don't sit on the RTF and hope... Contact your BoD - who - again - is your local HRC club president... Get informed - get engaged - get involved...

If after you have been engaged and have been involved and have worked for change and things don't get better - well - that's a different story...


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Scott Parker said:


> You better be careful they know where you live so if Bubba shows up at your door you better run:snipersmile:


I'm pretty sure I can shoot to kill if I perceive immediate bodily injury while they are on my property. ;-)

I can claim dementia or some such thing if all else fails. LOL


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Shane Olean said:


> FWIW and IMHO -
> 
> If y'all want to know what's going on - and y'all want change then don't sit on the RTF and hope... Contact your BoD - who - again - is your local HRC club president... Get informed - get engaged - get involved...
> 
> If after you have been engaged and have been involved and have worked for change and things don't get better - well - that's a different story...


I agree, the change must take place at the ground roots level and then spread from there. From all indications I am of the opinion that there is some much needed change in the organization. I thoroughly enjoy running HRC weekend events and I think one would be hard pressed to find a venue where so much fun is had by all the participants. HRC can once again be what it used to be IF the appropriate changes are made in a timely manner, before too many stray away from the organization, with hard feelings and no intentions of ever giving HRC another try.

I am a member of two HRC clubs and I am willing to assist in any capacity needed.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

huntinman said:


> That wasn't quite as cryptic...


Sure you don't mean "quite as styptic...?" 'Cause there was a lot of bleeding - or was that bleating? - going on...

MG


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

4 pages into a deleted thread, where there's smoke.......................................
Lonnie, I believe you will find that there isn't enough folks or effort to enact the change needed to reform the org.
Sometimes it's just not worth the effort to wage a battle when you never know who the good guys are.
JMHO


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> 4 pages into a deleted thread, where there's smoke.......................................
> Lonnie, I believe you will find that there isn't enough folks or effort to enact the change needed to reform the org.
> Sometimes it's just not worth the effort to wage a battle when you never know who the good guys are.
> JMHO


Raymond,

You may be correct. I hope not. I guess anyone interested could begin by going here http://www.facebook.com/groups/HuntRetClub/?fref=ts and seeing a little bit of the current situation.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

I now see why 'Jeremy Kyle' has now become involved in the US...
Does nobody lift up the phone and talk any more?....'Internet is probably the best place to start a war' at the lowest level. ?


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

As an HRC predident I received an e-mail today outlining what had taken place. I then e-mailed one of the people directly involved. On Sunday our club will be discussing the situation. I hope all club presidents will take time to review the matter.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

ebenezer said:


> As an HRC *predident* I received an *e-mail *today outlining what had taken place. I then *e-mailed *one of the people directly involved. On Sunday our club will be *discussing *the situation. I hope all club presidents will take time to review the matter.


I ain't even in your side of the world, 
But dat jist staid it all!.....Sorry I was texting/e-mailing ,rather than ..er! Talking.
Hope you guy's have a good meeting?...Like the many 'I' have ???


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Dropping in on that facebook page at this point is like walking into the movie _Momento_ 3/4 of the way through, I still have no idea what the issues are other than everybody is unhappy.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

ebenezer said:


> As an HRC predident I received an e-mail today outlining what had taken place. I then e-mailed one of the people directly involved. On Sunday our club will be discussing the situation. I hope all club presidents will take time to review the matter.


 FWIW I'm a Field Rep - and our region presidents will be attending a webex with me to discuss & review the matter...

(and ebenezer I miss you!! - tell everyone hey for us...and fry some peameal for me 



SMO


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Dropping in on that facebook page at this point is like walking into the movie _Momento_ 3/4 of the way through, I still have no idea what the issues are other than everybody is unhappy.


Heck you could see Memento from the start and still not know what was going on at the 3/4 point!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave Plesko said:


> Heck you could see Memento from the start and still not know what was going on at the 3/4 point!


The tape they pulled from the roll is a different size than the tape put over his mouth.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

This cats starting to creep out of the bag, emails flying left and right. Won't be long before the entire mess is front page.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

ebenezer said:


> As an HRC predident I received an e-mail today outlining what had taken place. I then e-mailed one of the people directly involved. On Sunday our club will be discussing the situation. I hope all club presidents will take time to review the matter.


i just talked to our club pres.and he has not heard anything from hrc about what has taken place could any one please e mail me what has happened


----------



## Marsh Mule (Oct 16, 2009)

PAt PM me the Club name and president email address.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

For Gods sake,would somebody just post what happened? 5 pages plus a deleted thread of doom and gloom and most of us have no idea what the heck is going on. Let all of us potential HRC members know whats going on,heck let the actual memebers know whats going on.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

grnhd said:


> For Gods sake,would somebody just post what happened? 5 pages plus a deleted thread of doom and gloom and most of us have no idea what the heck is going on. Let all of us potential HRC members know whats going on,heck let the actual memebers know whats going on.


_*
...but then knowing would be less special...*_


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

HRC still exists & will exist next year! Implosion or destruction is not in the future. As a matter of fact many of the local clubs are thriving!. Tests are full & people are getting hooked on the dog games. I will be running Finished this weekend & expect great judges, great tests, great people & great dogs. All the doom & gloom will not rain on my parade.

The gossip & innuendo I am hearing does not need rehashing on a public forum. There are plenty of passionate, dedicated volunteers that will make sure the organization remains viable & continues to thrive.

My concern is the resignation of some of the people that I respect & admire in the past year. Some one always is willing to step up but there is no easy way to replace decades of experience at a position. My business experience leads me to believe that when someone is excellent at their job, as a boss it is better to eat crow to keep that person rather than train someone new.

Dog to the line!!!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The reason the thread was removed was the final 2 posts. 

The last one indicated that RTF had "hit a new low".

The one prior to that was a poor decision made by a member. That individual chose to describe an alleged email that supposedly went to the wrong destination. The email was vulgar, was fairly specific, and listed descriptions of the individuals in a fairly transparent manner. It had no business on a public forum.

I thank Lainee for zapping it. It was the right thing to do.

Chris


----------

